# Have you found my Guide Stick



## TUCK (Oct 7, 2004)

I lost my favorite guide stick on the Animas Town Run. Dump truck move on corner pocket. It is a 5 footer with the huge blade on it. It has Tucker in old english written on it and a maxxis and stolquist sticker on it. It also has my number on it as well. If you find it please contact me, there is a case of beer in it for you. Thanks
Mark Tucker
970-946-1404


----------

